#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  آموزش دریافت لایسنس 6 ماهه Eset Smart Security 5 بطور رایگان و قانونی

## sardarshams

سلام دوستانی که از Eset Smart Security 5 استفاده می کنند می توانند بصورت رایگان و قانونی لایسنس 6 ماه دریافت کنند بشرطی که از این لایسنس فقط خودشان استفاده کنند اگه سایت مورد نظر ارور داد از V.....P......N استفاده کنید _این هم لینک سایت مورد نظر

_http://www.eset.co.uk/Sales/ComputerShopper

بعد از پر کردن فرم مربوطه یک ایمیل به ایمیلتان ارسال می شود که حاوی یک لینک است که روی لینک مورد نظر کلیک کنید  و لایسنس 6 ماهه را دریافت کنید .
 تقدیم به کاربران irantk

----------

*1212ali*,*hamid2346*,*hassan99*,*hojatka*,*Mahmoodi*,*M_I_S*,*yousef12*,*رسانه*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

